
Why are women being pushed away from the tech industry? - lkrubner
http://www.smashcompany.com/business/why-are-women-being-pushed-away-from-the-tech-industry
======
lkrubner
An excerpt:

Let's do a thought experiment. Suppose there was overwhelming evidence that
95% of women were terrible at technology and 5% of women were awesome at
technology. There are roughly 7 billion people on the planet, roughly 3.5
billion women, roughly 1.5 billion women who work outside the house for a
wage. In this scenario, where only 5% of women love technology, there are 75
million working women who are awesome at technology. According to the Bureau
Of Labor Statics, the USA had 1,256,200 software developers in 2016. The BLS
also tracks some other minor categories, such as Web Developer, which have
about 150,000 jobs. Lump all the sub-categories together, and let’s say there
are 2 million such jobs in the USA. Let’s be wildly generous and double the
number for the EU, and triple it for Asia. That gives 12 million software
developer jobs in all of the advanced and developing economies. So even with
exaggerated assumptions about women’s inherent weakness in technology, we
still end up with a scenario where every single programming job in the world
can be filled by a woman who will be awesome at the job. There is no need for
men, at all, in the tech industry.

~~~
lordCarbonFiber
And thus you hit on exactly why the problem exists in the first place. The
tech industry has been acting as a cushy jobs program for mediocre men for
decades now and there's real panic about the push for an expanded talent pool
driving them permanently out of work.

------
oceanghost
We're ignoring the elephant in the room here:

Tech jobs by and large are abusive.

My theory is that men are more tolerant of abuse, or more ignorant they're
experiencing it.

~~~
eindiran
What exactly do you mean by abusive?

~~~
oceanghost
I would have to write nothing less than a book to explain exactly what I mean.

Put succintly, a lot of tech culture is a lie meant just to keep you working
long hard hours.

